# Rüstung und Waffen Drops



## muffel28 (24. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute!


Blöde Frage und bitte nicht lachen aber woher nehmt Ihr eure waffen und Rüstungen. Bin gleich am Ende von AKT 1 ALPTRAUM. Zu Beginn dachte ich mir omg die hauen mich dauernd um, obwohl ich die Rüstungen von Stufe 34 ca hatte. 

Wo finde ich bessere Rüstung und Waffen. Die Drops der Gegner sind alle sehr unterirdisch. Blau, Gelb alles der gleiche schrott und schlechter als mein jetziges Zeugs. Und Rüstungszeug ist meistens für Hexendoktor oder Mönch. NERV

Hab auch keine Mille um alles aus dem Auktionshaus zu kaufen?


Bin für Tipps und Radschläge echt dankbar


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Da wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben. Ich spiele gerade aktuell Hölle 2. Akt und das Dropglück wird jedenfalls nich besser. Ohne die Items aus dem AH hätte ich es wohl nich mal durch Albtraum geschafft.

Wenn du wirklich nix kaufen willst wirst du wohl oder übel so lange rumeiern müssen bis besseres Equip dropt ^^


----------



## muffel28 (24. Mai 2012)

Dachte ich frag mal, da im AH ja sehr viele gleiche Teile auch sind. Dachte das die vl ein bestimmter Gegner auch droppt.

Naja. Hab grad mal 100k und mir rüstung für 600k fehlt einfach das geld :-)


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (24. Mai 2012)

sortiere im AH nach den günstigsten Sofortkaufpreis.... hab bisher immer super Teile gefunden für unter 30k. Musst ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal kaufen... gute lvl gerechte Waffe finde ich als Barbar Spieler schon als Pflicht.. der Rest wird nach und nach gekauft... wenn man das letzte Teil aktualisiert hat, gehts von vorne wieder los, da man wieder 4 lvl weiter ist ^^
Zudem ist keine Rüstung an deinen Char gebunden, von daher kannst du alles wieder verkaufen im AH


----------



## Sethek (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, auf bestimmten leveln gibts bestimme "Rohitems", die man mit dem Schmied herstellen kann. Die Gegenstände erhalten dabei zufällige (wirklich KOMPLETT zufällige) stats.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Mai 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> sortiere im AH nach den günstigsten Sofortkaufpreis.... hab bisher immer super Teile gefunden für unter 30k. Musst ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal kaufen...



Genauso mach ich das auch, da sind immer super günstige Sachen dabei. Hauptsache du hast keine Ausrüstung mehr an die 10 Level unter deinem is. Der unterschied ist wirklich gewaltig. Muss nix teures sein. Gib 100.000 als Maximum ein und guck dann nach dem billigsten Sofortkauf wie Hathol schon gesagt hat

Wenn du nen Maximal Preis eingibst hast du nämlich auch nicht Seiten lang die Auktionen ohne Sofortkauf, zumindestens is das bei mir so.


----------



## Raema (25. Mai 2012)

Die wohl wichtigste Filtereinstellung im Auktionshaus ist der Sofortkaufpreis (bei den Filtern ganz unten Rechts). Man findet eigentlich auf jeder Levelstufe brauchbare Items mit nem Preis zwischen 20 und 30k, und die hat man schnell zusammen (Ringe und Amulette ausgenommen, die sind abartig teuer ^^). Lowlevel Zeug, wenn man "twinken" will gibts sogar unter 1000g pro Teil locker brauchbares bis level 30 glaube ich.


----------



## Bandit 1 (25. Mai 2012)

Mir ist aufgefallen das die Drops in der Regel (also nicht immer) um die 10 Level unter mir sind.

Das macht das Ausrüsten schwierig. Vor allem, wenn bei mir mal gelb dropt ist es immer nur für
Twinks nütze. Echt frustrierend.

Ich habe im Moment 80% der Klamotten die ich trage von Freunden die schon Stufe 47-50 sind.
Ich bin im Moment 37 und bei dem Wetter wird das auch noch was so bleiben. ^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Raema schrieb:


> Die wohl wichtigste Filtereinstellung im Auktionshaus ist der Sofortkaufpreis (bei den Filtern ganz unten Rechts). Man findet eigentlich auf jeder Levelstufe brauchbare Items mit nem Preis zwischen 20 und 30k, und die hat man schnell zusammen (Ringe und Amulette ausgenommen, die sind abartig teuer ^^). Lowlevel Zeug, wenn man "twinken" will gibts sogar unter 1000g pro Teil locker brauchbares bis level 30 glaube ich.



Joa sehe ich auch so... Is irgendwo auch logisch. Wenn ich sehe was ich alles Disse oder verkaufe, was ich eigentlich ins AH stellen könnte... Wenn wirklich was gutes dabei ist was schon unter mir ist stell ich es so für 15-20k Sofortkauf rein maximal.


----------



## Fittichklopfer (25. Mai 2012)

Hathol1-2-3 schrieb:


> sortiere im AH nach den günstigsten Sofortkaufpreis.... hab bisher immer super Teile gefunden für unter 30k. Musst ja nicht gleich alles auf einmal kaufen... gute lvl gerechte Waffe finde ich als Barbar Spieler schon als Pflicht.. der Rest wird nach und nach gekauft... wenn man das letzte Teil aktualisiert hat, gehts von vorne wieder los, da man wieder 4 lvl weiter ist ^^
> Zudem ist keine Rüstung an deinen Char gebunden, von daher kannst du alles wieder verkaufen im AH



genau so mach ich das auch^^


----------



## ego1899 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich auch, bin gerade 58 geworden aber hab blöderweise eben 3 super Teile die auch recht günstig waren gekauft die erst ab 59 sind. FAAAAIL


----------



## Arosk (25. Mai 2012)

Verstehe die Probleme vieler nicht. Bis 60 und Inferno ist das AH unnötig wenn man nicht grad total beschränkt ist.


----------



## Sethek (26. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Verstehe die Probleme vieler nicht. Bis 60 und Inferno ist das AH unnötig wenn man nicht grad total beschränkt ist.


Also sind Leute, die entweder bescheidenes dropglück haben oder einfach schneller durchkommen wollen um zu Freunden aufzuschließen (um nur 2 Beispiele zu nennen) beschränkt? Ich wär immer n bischen vorsichtig mit solchen Pauschalwatschen.


----------



## MrBlaki (26. Mai 2012)

Mir geht es nicht anders...ich habe mich zwar schon neu equipt, durchs AH allerdings trage ich immernoch ein Amulett für Stufe 11! (Demonhunter LvL 35) weil nichts besseres droppt -.- Und Amulette sind zurzeit sehr teuer, wie ich finde.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (26. Mai 2012)

hätte ich mal nichts geschrieben xD
seit Gestern werden mir die Teile vor der Nase weggekauft xD Teilweise Mega Schnäppchen dabei gewesen für Hammer Rüstungen... Sofortkauf.. Gegenstand nicht mehr verfügbar ***ARRRGGHHH***


----------



## Shenoz (26. Mai 2012)

bin dank vielseitiger beschäftigungen auch erst 36 und muss sagen, dass ich gut ohne AH zurecht komme, was gebraucht wird, wird einfach geschmiedet. da hatte ich bisher immer abartiges glück bei den stats fürn babar  also wie einer meiner vorposter schon sagte, solange man nicht total beschränkt ist, sollte man gut durch alptraum kommen


----------



## Caps-lock (26. Mai 2012)

> Die Drops der Gegner sind alle sehr unterirdisch. Blau, Gelb alles der gleiche schrott



Mit gelben Items in Stufe (Charaktlerlevel-5) mit nicht optimalen Stats ist Alptraum momentan ziemlich einfach und geht wie Butter.
Zusammengerechnet hab ich vielleicht 30k im AH gelassen ^^.

Was erwartest du... das nur Uniques droppen. Die sind mittlerweile halt mal SELTEN und nich Massenware wie bei D2. Davon abgesehen läuft das AH doch eh über mit Items die ausreichend sind um voranzukommen.


----------



## myadictivo (27. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich auch, bin gerade 58 geworden aber hab blöderweise eben 3 super Teile die auch recht günstig waren gekauft die erst ab 59 sind. FAAAAIL



imho kann man sich jedes update durchs AH ab stufe ~ 54 eh schenken. kostet nur unnötig gold und mit 60 kann man sich dann eher low inferno items kaufen  es sei denn man schwimmt in kohle..aber jedem das seine..
und in öffentlichen spielen ists meist auch total latte ob man 5k dps oder 10k dps bei dem level fährt..


----------



## Uratak (29. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde ganz einfach. Im Auktionshaus die passenden Sachen suchen. Ganz wichtig - man kann 3 Stats genau angeben. Dann bei Sofortkauf anklicken und das teure Zeug nach hinten stellen.


Die Sachen durchschauen - in der Regel gibts mehr als genug Kram unter 30.000 Gold. Wenn man die Sachen nicht mehr braucht einfach zurück ins Auktionshaus stellen und ggf. versuchen die wirklich optimalen Teile für paar Gold mehr zu verticken.

Sowas nennt man ein persönliche Win-Win-Situation. Immer gutes Gear und trotzdem nicht pleite  


Was den Alptraum Modus angeht. Der Normal Modus ist für Genere Neueinsteiger! Alptraum ist der "Normal-Modus" von Genere Kennern und Hölle ist der "Normal-Modus" für erfahrene Spieler.


----------



## skyline930 (29. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> imho kann man sich jedes update durchs AH ab stufe ~ 54 eh schenken. kostet nur unnötig gold und mit 60 kann man sich dann eher low inferno items kaufen  es sei denn man schwimmt in kohle..aber jedem das seine..
> und in öffentlichen spielen ists meist auch total latte ob man 5k dps oder 10k dps bei dem level fährt..



Naja, ich hab jetzt Normal durch und wollte mir vor Albtraum meine schlechtesten Items ersetzen. Ca. 30k ausgegeben für nen schicken gelben Kopf, blaue Schultern, gelbe Waffe. DPS haben sich ziemlich genau verdoppelt. Ob es jetzt wirklich notwendig war sei mal in den Raum gestellt, aber doppelter Schaden macht das Spiel auf jeden Fall mal flüssiger.


----------



## Sethek (29. Mai 2012)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab jetzt Normal durch und wollte mir vor Albtraum meine schlechtesten Items ersetzen. Ca. 30k ausgegeben für nen schicken gelben Kopf, blaue Schultern, gelbe Waffe. DPS haben sich ziemlich genau verdoppelt. Ob es jetzt wirklich notwendig war sei mal in den Raum gestellt, aber doppelter Schaden macht das Spiel auf jeden Fall mal flüssiger.



Also in der Levelphase kann mans definitiv langweilig machen, wenn man zu viel im AH kauft. Ab Inferno, wenn man einigermaßen zeitnah nach Akt II will, gehts allerdings nicht mehr ohne. Hell-drops sind einfach nix, auch mit dem Neph-buff, und die ersten Gebiete in Inferno Akt I werfen auch nur größtenteils Gammelloot level 54/55 ab, so dass man eigentlich dauernd nur die halls of agony abfarmt, und das wird eintönig^10


----------



## Trenix (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn du noch Albtraum bist und noch net Hölle ab akt 3 such dir einfach eine blaue waffe, sind auch günstige im ah, für dein lvl mit max dps stats sind bis dahin noch relativ uninteressant
und die blauen waffen mit viel dps und vllt einem guten stat bringen eine menge schaden da du halt auf deinem schwierigkeits grad noch nicht auf Leben pro hit bzw auf resi achten musst bzw du die mobs noch kiten kannst ohne das nach einiger zeit der debuff erscheint.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin 3. Akt Alptraum (49 Mönch) und hab noch nie was im AH gekauft. Wozu auch? Zumindest ich finde recht passendes Zeug (außer Ringe, da ist wenig Gescheits dabei) und habe bisher keine Schwierigkeiten voranzukommen. Wie das ab Hölle aussieht wird sich zeigen, aber ich hab Zeit und farme gern.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Bin 3. Akt Alptraum (49 Mönch) und hab noch nie was im AH gekauft. Wozu auch? Zumindest ich finde recht passendes Zeug (außer Ringe, da ist wenig Gescheits dabei) und habe bisher keine Schwierigkeiten voranzukommen. Wie das ab Hölle aussieht wird sich zeigen, aber ich hab Zeit und farme gern.


Naja, wirklich brauchen tut man das AH nicht... es beschleunigt das Spiel halt, aber mehr ist es dann auch nicht.


----------



## Progamer13332 (29. Mai 2012)

ganz ehrlich auf inferno akt II braucht man mindestens 20-30k dmg und das is ohne das ah nicht zu bewältigen ;/


----------



## Bitialis (29. Mai 2012)

Und genau das es das Spielen beschleunigt find ich super am AH.
Ich bin jetz schon n paar Tage 60 mit meinem Barb und hab ketz ne weile ne Sparrunde eingelegt und hab mich gestern mal relativ billig im AH neu eingekleidet und siehe da Akt1 inferno rush ich nur durch (aber auch nur allein oder mit sorc). Akt 2 ist dann ne andere Kategorie, aber Gold farmen mit einem 5er Nephalem Stack ist auch ganz schön. 
Ohne Nephalem Buff, ohne mich. Gruppen skippen gabs bis jetz nicht so häufig, mag aber auch daran liegen das ich keine Combo für komplett unbesiegbar halte.

Da ich bis jetz nur den Barb auf 60 hab weiß ich nicht was bei anderen Klassen abgeht.
Aber ein BO mit 15% ausweich und berserker mit 60% dodge langen mir meist um in die Elite Grp reinzulaufen in den 15sek soviel Dps zu fahren, das zumindest 1-2 schonmal mindestens tot sind. Sterben nehm ich da gern mal in Kauf.


----------



## Potpotom (29. Mai 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich auf inferno akt II braucht man mindestens 20-30k dmg und das is ohne das ah nicht zu bewältigen ;/


Komisch, ich (Barbar) habe einen theoretischen Damage von 17k und bin auch im 2.Akt... ich sagte nicht das es ohne AH ein Spaziergang wäre, lediglich das es ginge - und das tut es eben auch. Muss man halt lange farmen, kennen wir doch irgendwoher.


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Mai 2012)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Und genau das es das Spielen beschleunigt find ich super am AH.


Warum eigentlich? Wozu beschleunigen? Das Spiel ist gerade mal zwei Wochen alt und einige nähern sich bereits dem kompletten Durchspielen (ich gehe mal davon aus dass Inferno clear als "durchgespielt" bezeichnet werden kann). Und dann? Ist ja nicht so dass in ein paar Wochen ein neuer Contentpatch erscheint wie etwa in einem MMO (sprich wie in WoW), das was wir jetzt in D3 haben muss erstmal ne lange Zeit herhalten (von den PvP-Arenen vielleicht mal abgesehen). Und da lass ich mir auch gern Zeit. Nix gegen das AH, das wollt ich damit natürlich nicht ausdrücken.

Klar nervt farmen irgendwann und man kann Boss X/ Gebiet Y nicht mehr sehen, aber trotzdem find ich eine künstliche Beschleunigung in einem Spiel wie Diablo nicht zweckmäßig.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> das was wir jetzt in D3 haben muss erstmal ne lange Zeit herhalten (von den PvP-Arenen vielleicht mal abgesehen). Und da lass ich mir auch gern Zeit.



Sehe ich genauso... Wenn man es übertreibt wird es ja jetzt schon teilweise ein wenig öde... Ich kann mich nich mehr den halben Tag hinsetzen und zocken wie am Anfang, meine "Sessions" werden auch mmer kürzer..

Und soll das ein Patch werden der nur das PvP mit sich bringt, oder können wir da auf einen richtigen Content-Patch oder gar ein Addon hoffen? Soll ja gegen Ende des Jahres kommen, würde also vom Timing her passen wenn man gleich ein Addon auf den Markt schmeißt. Allerdings ist das wohl noch zu verfrüht...
Seien wir froh wenn das Spiel bis dahin einwandfrei läuft


----------



## Madir (29. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich? Wozu beschleunigen? Das Spiel ist gerade mal zwei Wochen alt und einige nähern sich bereits dem kompletten Durchspielen (ich gehe mal davon aus dass Inferno clear als "durchgespielt" bezeichnet werden kann). Und dann? Ist ja nicht so dass in ein paar Wochen ein neuer Contentpatch erscheint wie etwa in einem MMO (sprich wie in WoW), das was wir jetzt in D3 haben muss erstmal ne lange Zeit herhalten (von den PvP-Arenen vielleicht mal abgesehen). Und da lass ich mir auch gern Zeit. Nix gegen das AH, das wollt ich damit natürlich nicht ausdrücken.
> 
> Klar nervt farmen irgendwann und man kann Boss X/ Gebiet Y nicht mehr sehen, aber trotzdem find ich eine künstliche Beschleunigung in einem Spiel wie Diablo nicht zweckmäßig.



Was ist am kauf neuer Items über das AH künstlich?
Ich finde es ein künstliches verlangsamen wenn man das AH nicht nutzt und nur auf eigene Drops setzt. Das AH ist für mich der einzige sinnvolle nutzen des ganzen Online Zwangs.

Ansonsten spiele ich Diablo 3 als singleplayer Spiel und davon erwarte ich keine Dauer Motivation ala MMO. Mass Effekt hab ich nur einmal durchgespielt, Diablo schon mehr als 3 mal also für ein Single Player Spiel mit Coop Modus finde ich das schon sehr viel. Die meisten anderen Single Player Spiele habe ich nicht so lange gespielt und vom PvP verspreche mir in Diablo 3 gar nichts.


----------



## Arosk (29. Mai 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also sind Leute, die entweder bescheidenes dropglück haben oder einfach schneller durchkommen wollen um zu Freunden aufzuschließen (um nur 2 Beispiele zu nennen) beschränkt? Ich wär immer n bischen vorsichtig mit solchen Pauschalwatschen.



Nein, aber bis Ende Hölle sollte man keine Probleme haben, auch wenn man nur "durchrusht" (was an sich nicht Möglich ist, da die Schwierigkeitsgrade eine Stufenbeschränkung haben)
Es ist nicht nötig das AH zu benutzen, entweder man schaut sich nach Guides um wie man "richtig" bzw. besser spielt, oder man lässt es.



Madir schrieb:


> und vom PvP verspreche mir in Diablo 3 gar nichts.



Nun ja, dann ist dies das falsche Spiel für dich. Auch in Diablo 2 gabs nichts mehr zu tun außer PvP, sobald man die maximale Stufe erreicht hat. In dem Fall von Diablo 3 gibts immerhin noch Inferno, was ein großes Stück schwerer ist als Hölle aus Diablo 2. Das bietet einen etwas längeren PvE Content. Auch sind 2 Addons geplant, die das ganze noch vergrößern. Lassen wir uns überraschen.


----------



## muffel28 (30. Mai 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, wirklich brauchen tut man das AH nicht... es beschleunigt das Spiel halt, aber mehr ist es dann auch nicht.




:-)


Ich finde mit meinem Barbar eigentlich fast nur Mönchs- und Hexendoktorzeugs. Selten bis gar nichts für meinen Barbar das auch Brauchbar ist. Wenn mal was dabei ist, dann wie bereits einige sagten mind 10 Stufen unter meinem Lvl.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau... Ich habe mit meinem Barbar ab Level 40 NICHTS mehr gefunden was ich hätte gebrauceh können. Ganz am Ende von Hölle mit 60 bekam ich ne Waffe die minimal besser war als einer meiner 2 Einhänder...
Da kann mir keiner erzählen das er nich auf das AH zurückgreifen muss...


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Mai 2012)

Ich find mit Wizard auch nur Barbarenzeugs. Allerdings habe ich jetzt auf Inferno tatsächlich ne 780 DPS Waffe mit Int gefunden. Ziemlich geil, zwar kein IAS drauf aber trotzdem sehr brauchbar und meine 26k DPS machen sich in Akt 1 auch ausgezeichnet und ich bin eigentlich jemand der recht wenig im AH gekauft hat.

Eh und ego, geh ins Bett!


----------



## Hosenschisser (30. Mai 2012)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich auf inferno akt II braucht man mindestens 20-30k dmg und das is ohne das ah nicht zu bewältigen ;/



Wo kommt denn die Ausrüstung im AH deiner Meinung nach her?


----------



## Madir (30. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nun ja, dann ist dies das falsche Spiel für dich. Auch in Diablo 2 gabs nichts mehr zu tun außer PvP, sobald man die maximale Stufe erreicht hat. In dem Fall von Diablo 3 gibts immerhin noch Inferno, was ein großes Stück schwerer ist als Hölle aus Diablo 2. Das bietet einen etwas längeren PvE Content. Auch sind 2 Addons geplant, die das ganze noch vergrößern. Lassen wir uns überraschen.



Ne ich glaube viele verwechseln Diablo 3 mit nem MMO das man Jahre spielt. Wie schon geschrieben ist Diablo für mich ein Single Player Spiel mit Coop Modus und irgendwann evtl. mal nem PvP Modus. Ich hab Diablo 3 aber weder wegen des COOP Modus gekauft noch wegen des PvP. Als Einzelspielerspiel hat es mir jetzt schon mehr Stunden Spielzeit gebraucht als viele anderen Einzelspielerspiele von daher war es genau das richtige. Das es irgendwann mal AddOns gibt bedeutet auch nicht das man Diablo bis dahin ununterbrochen Spielen muss.

Und Inferno ist bei Act 2 für mich Schluss, fast jeder normale Mob killt einen Instant macht mir einfach keinen Spaß. 100 mal die selbe Instanz Farmen um auf Drop luck zu hoffen oder genug Gold zu bekommen um sich aus dem AH was zu kaufen auch nicht. 
Das war bei Diablo 2 Release auch nicht viel anderes, da hab ich East Coast Paladin Ladder TOP10 gespielt bis nahe an die Level 99 Grenze ging und es mir zu blöd wurde. Auch Damals hab ich dem PvP von Diablo nichts abgewinnen können.


----------



## muffel28 (12. Juni 2012)

Aaaaah woher nur Ausrüstung!!!



He Leute ich packs net :-) So bin nun Akt 1 Inferno mit meinem Barbaren. Habe fast nur 60er Rüstungen mit Stärke und Vitalität. Dennoch komme ich in der Krypta gegen eine Gruppe blauer nicht an. Finde iwi auch nirgendswo nen Guide der mir sagt ob ich richtig geskillt habe. Im AH das Gear ist ja für A.... bei den Preisen. Kann ja nicht massig ausgeben für zB einen Ring. Helme gibts sowieso keine vernünftigen. Und 2 Mio für einen Helm hab ich nicht.
Wo findet ihr euer Gearzeugs? 


B rauch dringends gescheite Rüstung und Waffen sonst wirds mit dem Inferno nichts.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Du braucsht auf jeden Fall nich nur Vitalität sondern auch Resi...

Resi gegen alle Elemente, physischen Schaden usw... Sonst brauchste es gar nich erst versuchen... Musste wohl oder übel auch ins AH wie 99% der anderen auch...


----------



## muffel28 (12. Juni 2012)

Schnelle Frage: Resi?????


Nur das AH kann ja nicht zweck der Sache sein. Iwi hat Blizzard da was verhaut behaupte ich nun mal.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juni 2012)

Joa das behaupten viele...

Resistenzen. Sowas wie Abhärtung wenn man so will. Gegen Feuer, Gift, Arkan, alle Elemente, physischen Schaden usw. usw.

Wenn du mal ins AH gehst findest du unten bei den Suchkriterien die du angeben kannst die verschiedenen Resistenzen. "Allgemeiner Widerstand" z.B. angeben und dann ein Item nach deinen Wünschen suchen. Du kannst natürlich auch versuchen genug Items mit verschiedenen Resistenzen zu suchen, die obendrein auch sonst noch nütlich sind... Viel Glück


----------



## muffel28 (12. Juni 2012)

ok danke



Das lustige der Skelletkönig dropt auf Inferno einen Kolben mit 170 Schaden. Stufe 53. Ist für Inferno schon einwenig mau das ganze. UJnd dauern bekomme ich massig Köcher als Beute. Blizzard wo sind die Barbaren Sachen abgeblieben *GG*


----------



## Darkocin (13. Juni 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> ok danke
> 
> 
> 
> Das lustige der Skelletkönig dropt auf Inferno einen Kolben mit 170 Schaden. Stufe 53.



Vor allem wo Inferno erst ab 60 ist. Das ist ne Sache die ich net versteh. Vor allem droppen solche sachen ab 53 auch im akt 3 oder akt 4 inferno


----------



## muffel28 (28. Juni 2012)

Gibts eigentlich iwas was die Widerstände ansteigen lässt, so wie Tempo die Kraft? 

Verstehe sonst nicht wie man bei allen Widerständen 600 und mehr zusammenbringt auf den paar Ausrüstungen. Items mit zB 100 Widerstand gibts ja nicht.


----------



## Raema (28. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du mit "so wie Tempo die Kraft" meinst aber ja, es gibt Gegenstände (eigentlich alle Rüstungsslots) die + X auf alle Wiederstände haben können. Je nach Item auch gut und gerne mal +70 oder +80 auf alle Wiederstände.


----------



## muffel28 (28. Juni 2012)

Ich meine das Angriffstemp ja die STärkeatriupute höher werden liesen.

Ich meinte ob es auf für die Resis sowas gibt. Wie soll man sonst auf 1000 Resi kommen? im AH gibts keine Gegenstände mit 100 Resi zB.


----------



## Raema (28. Juni 2012)

Angriffstempo erhöht die stärke nicht, zumindest ist mir nichts in der Richtung bekannt. Auf die hohen Resi Werte kommt man bspw als barbar mit dem Kriegsschrei mit der Rune "Gewappnet". Das erhöht alle Wiederstände um 50%. Der Mönch hat eine andere Fähigkeit, die alle wiederstände auf den höchsten wiederstand setzt, so muss man nur einen wirklich hoch treiben.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

muffel28 schrieb:


> Ich meine das Angriffstemp ja die STärkeatriupute höher werden liesen.
> 
> Ich meinte ob es auf für die Resis sowas gibt. Wie soll man sonst auf 1000 Resi kommen? im AH gibts keine Gegenstände mit 100 Resi zB.



80 dürfte meines wissens nach auch der maximale wert sein auf gegenständen. dazu hat ja ziemlich jede klasse skills die die widerstände steigern. 1000 resis braucht man aber für akt1+2 inferno mit sicherheit nicht. zumal die teile dann auch exorbitant teuer werden. >70prisma + viel mainstat und vll noch leben -> uuuunbezahlbar.

und waffen und rüstungen zu finden kann sich in akt1/2 schon hinziehen. selbst mit der jetzt erhöhten chance auf >itemlevel 61 ist es einfach mal glücksache und ein enormer zeitaufwand. klar gibts immer leute die behaupten "millionen am tag zu machen" und "ich finde nur 800dps waffen"..aber es sind dann auch die leute die 3-4 stunden jeden tag nix andres machen als stupide farmruns. und selbst dann braucht man noch fortuna auf seiner seite.

ich persönlich hab noch nix besseres als ne 800dps einhand und ne knapp 1,2k dps zweihand armbrust auf inf 1 droppen sehn. rüstungsteile waren zu 99,99999% auch schlecht. ganze 2 teile hatte ich gefunden die mal 2 mille eingebracht haben. der rest geht nichmal mehr für 10k im AH weg. also viel spass beim wochen und monate farmen..denn von der vorstellung "ich renn halt 3x durch akt1 und 2 und bin dann ready für diablo inferno" kann man sich ganz schnell verabschieden, wenn man nicht grade zur fraktion rmah nutzer gehört


----------



## Galanhead (6. Juli 2012)

Das mit den Drops ist so....

Und folgt diesen Regeln

1. Es dropt nie das was deine Klasse brauch (bsp. Babar wird gespielt Köcher oder Bögen droppen)
2. Wenn du nun eine andere Klasse spielst tritt wieder Regel 1. in Kraft.

Also nicht ärgern.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

und nicht zu vergessen : es gibt die arschkarten accounts die random beim erstellen einen 95% mf malus bekommen.
ich hab jedenfalls fast alle klassen auf 60 und find weder was für den char mit dem ich grade zock noch für die, die grade im hauptmenü gammeln 

ganz toll wirds natürlich dann, wenn man selbst was findet und es für "gut" einschätzt, nach kurzer filtersuche im AH aber feststellt, dass man nichtmal 10k dafür bekommt.
mit einer reingoldausbeute von vll 100k pro run macht es natürlich extrem viel spass sich millionen zu erfarmen und oder auf AH glück zu hoffen, weil man sich verspricht ein item zu finden was die eigenen werte doch nochmal ordentlich pusht und man dafür keine millionenbeträge hinlatzen muss.

aber zum glück gibts ja reihenweise leute die das AH als wirtschaftssimulation betreiben, jedes schnäppchen sofort aufkaufen und dann fürs 3 fache wieder reinstellen. wtf..gebrauchen kann ich es zwar nicht, aber ich kann ja gold verdienen an den armen schweinen die auf besseres equip angewiesen sind und das ohne ein monster umkloppen zu müssen. wie blöde auch das hack&slay spielprinzip ist..


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> 1000 resis braucht man aber für akt1+2 inferno mit sicherheit nicht.


Mein DH (Main) hat zwischen 200 und 300 Resi. Das reicht für Akt 1 locker und für Akt 2 immer noch bis zum jetzigen Stand. Mehr würde ich mit einer Fernkampfklasse auch bis Akt 3 nicht ansammeln.



myadictivo schrieb:


> ich persönlich hab noch nix besseres als ne 800dps einhand und ne knapp 1,2k dps zweihand armbrust auf inf 1 droppen sehn. rüstungsteile waren zu 99,99999% auch schlecht.


Mit Waffen tu ich mich auch sehr schwer. Hab ich bisher alle im AH geholt, weil noch nicht wirklich was Brauchbares gedroppt ist. Rüstung ist hier und da mal was Ordentliches dabei. Ich mache abendlich einige Akt 1-Runs und alle paar Tage ist tatsächlich mal ein gutes Teil dabei, was mein Char auch tragen kann. Aber da ich alle anderen Klassen twinke kommt auch manches in die Truhe. Seit der Serverwartung diesen Mittwoch allerdings finde ich doch erstaunlich viele recht brauchbare Sachen, die ins AH wandern, darunter mehrere 800 - 900 DpS-Waffen. Steinreich werde ich damit nicht, aber das ist auch gar nicht mein Anspruch. Hier und da ein Item mittels Gold-AH verbessern und immer genug Reppgold zu haben, um mich weiter durch Inferno kämpfen zu können reicht mir vollkommen. Den imba equippten Oberproll rauszuhängen überlass ich anderen.


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juli 2012)

Naja bei mir ist es einfach generell so das ich Akt 1 eigentlich total vergessen kann. Nach dem üblichen Farm-Run den ich durch das Ende von Akt 1 bis Butcher mache hatte ich letztens insgesamt 22 Raredrops, wovon 16 (!) nicht mal für Level 60 waren. Den Rest der iLvl 61 oder 62 hatte konnte man natürlich auch in die Tonne kloppen.
Ich hatte in der ganzen Woche EINEN einzigen Drop der für mehr als 100k wegging, was mich bei der Qualität aber schon selbst überrascht hat. Da ich in Akt 1 aber nicht mehr sterbe und ja genug Zeugs dropt das man beim Händler verkloppt bekommt man ja wenigstens ein wenig Gold rein, da man das ja nicht für die Reperaturen zahlen muss.

Hab dann mal Akt 2 weiter gemacht ab der Quest Blut und Sand, da ich dort auf bessere Drops hoffte. Generell bin ich dort nur Onehit-Opfer, neue Gegenstände mit mehr Resi (aktuell ca. 150) kann ich mir ja nicht leisten, daher habe ich mich dann durch den kompletten restlichen Akt in öffentlichen Spielen durchgequält, da kann ich immerhin ein wenig Schaden machen, sterbe aber trotzdem ständig.

Und was war am Ende? Belial dropte wegen ausgelaufenem Neph-Buff nur blauen Schrott und die ganzen angesammelten Rares waren auch in großen Mengen nicht mal für Level 60. Nicht alle natürlich, aber der Unterschied zw. Akt 1 bestand eigentlich nur darin, dass diesmal auch Schrott mit iLvl 63 dabei war, der sich weder verkaufen noch nutzen lässt.

Ich habe insgesamt einen Verlust (ja Verlust, also mit dem Gold was aufgesammelt und beim Händler gemacht wurde) von ca. 250k Gold gemacht, kann mir weitere Reperaturen nicht mehr leisten und muss jetzt wieder fröhlich Akt 1 abgrasen.
Das ich darauf jetzt keinen Bock mehr habe erklärt sich im ersten Satz. Langsam reichts, Spiel wird denk ich mal heute noch deinstalliert. Ich seh einfach keinen Sinn mehr darin mich Tag für Tag im Kreis zu drehen und meine Zeit zu verschwenden, da ich nicht mal ansatzweise auf einen grünen Zweig komme.

Und wenn ich mir dann anhöre ich solle halt bei Akt 1 bleibe wenn ich zu oft sterbe frage ich mich halt wieso. Soll ich den solang abgrasen bis ich 10 Millionen, 50 Millionen oder was weiß ich wieviel Gold "aufgesammelt" habe?
Wenn Akt 1 spielerisch so einfach ist, weil nahezu alles Onehit ist und die Champs/ Elite in kürzester Zeit liegen, ist man dann eigentlich nicht reif für Akt 2? Und selbst da wird man Item-technisch auch nur verarscht?
Ich weiß nich ob nur ich einfach kein Glück mit den Drops habe. Is ja nich nur so das ab und an was gutes dropt was halt nur ich persönlich nich gebrauchen kann, sich aber verkaufen lässt.
Es gibt ja wirklich gaaaarnichts, nich mal so ansatzweise irgendetwas, dass sich zu Gold machen lässt und das kann es soch wohl nich sein...

Naja egal, Spiel endgültig gestorben für mich. heul Heul, mimimimi aber so is es halt...


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

jo..dito..ich bin auch sehr unmotiviert weiter zu farmen. ab und an vll mit nem kumpel und das wars dann. auch wenn ich jetzt akt2 problemlos angehen könnte und akt3 auch schon gehen kann, aber noch nicht wirklich probiert habe.
problem : equip ist abgestimmt, läßt im grunde keine großen freiräume was die ach so tollen frei wählbaren skills betrifft. im grunde bin ich fast genauso auf einen festen build angewiesen, außer wenn ich akte switche kann ich mehr oder weniger auf schaden gehen.. equip für neue skillungen (tanksorc und krams) kostet gleich wieder bazzilionen gold..bei ausbleibenden drops und lächerlichen einkünften aus normalen runs einfach nicht machbar.

mein kiste und mules laufen über vor rares die ich nicht los bekomme (nein keine unsinngen, teils nette teile). das 10er AH limit nervt einfach, genauso die tatsache, dass man auktionen auf die nix geboten wird nicht abbrechen kann.

ich zock jetzt noch die letzte klasse auf 60. das macht wenigstens noch spass wenn man sich ordentlich "pimpt" und durch die gegner one-clickt, dabei seinen exp balken rennen sieht. leider ist man dann zwar ruck zuck auf 60 und langweilt sich wieder, aber sie habens halt einfach mal verbockt hoch 10 was den "endcontent" angeht.

muss mal gucken was so ein voller account bei ebay bringt ^^

dann kauf ichs mir nochmal, zock alles hoch (weil leveln macht ja spass) und verkauf den krempel 

Hc steht zwar auch noch auf meiner spass-liste, allerdings sind die server so derb instabil, dass ich schon öfter mal >30sekunden standbild habe..auf HC sicher weniger lustig. aber ich bin ja schon froh, dass blizzard es hinbekommen hat die crashes zu fixen, die sie mit 1.03 irgendwann mal eingebaut hatten. war nämlich auch lustig endlich nen 5er buff zusammen zu haben..*zack* standbild, komische geräusche aus den boxen..spontaner rechner neustart..


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab dann mal Akt 2 weiter gemacht ab der Quest Blut und Sand, da ich dort auf bessere Drops hoffte. Generell bin ich dort nur Onehit-Opfer, neue Gegenstände mit mehr Resi (aktuell ca. 150) kann ich mir ja nicht leisten, daher habe ich mich dann durch den kompletten restlichen Akt in öffentlichen Spielen durchgequält, da kann ich immerhin ein wenig Schaden machen, sterbe aber trotzdem ständig.
> 
> Ich habe insgesamt einen Verlust (ja Verlust, also mit dem Gold was aufgesammelt und beim Händler gemacht wurde) von ca. 250k Gold gemacht, kann mir weitere Reperaturen nicht mehr leisten und muss jetzt wieder fröhlich Akt 1 abgrasen.


Ich hab jetzt auch nicht so das Mega-Equip, aber komme in Akt 2 bisher eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. Akt 1 ist ein Kinderspiel, wie bei Dir halt. Akt 2 mach ich aber nur wegen Progress, farmen ist A1 immer noch die erste Wahl. Die Werte meines DH sind so in etwa:

- Schaden: 41k mit SS (2x 1H-XBow, kaum Krit oder IAS auf Gear)
- Leben: 37k (recht viel Vita auf einigen selbstgefundenen Items)
- Geschick: ca. 1500
- Resistenzen: 250 - 350
- Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit: 12% (Stiefel)

Wie man sieht alles nicht wirklich die Überwerte, aber es läuft erstaunlich gut; ich setz halt mehr auf Überleben als auf Glaskanone da ich viel allein spiele. Ich halte in der Regel zwei bis drei Hits aus in A2, ohne gleich umgeklatscht zu werden, was reicht um sich mal dünn zu machen/ Deff-CDs zu zünden/ nen Heilpot zu schlucken. Lasse auch nur unangenehme Champs aus (Lakuni z.B. oder Affixe Unverwundbare Diener/ Schnell/ Mörser z.B.), ansonsten scheu ich keinen Zweikampf. Die eine oder andere Champgruppe kann schon mal bisschen dauern und wird über die halbe Karte gekitet, aber das wusste ich vor Einstieg in A2 schon und nervt zwar, stört aber nicht allzu sehr. Ich sterbe natürlich auch, aber nicht soviel um solchen Verlust einzufahren wie Du. Es kommt meist immer noch ein kleiner Gewinn bei rum und dank stetigem Akt1-farmen sowie einigen AH-Verkäufen hab ich ein nettes kleines Polster zum reppen und kann trotzdem noch auf Schnäppchenjagd im AH gehen. So eilig dass ich auf Teufel komm raus durchsterbe hab ichs eh nicht, bin jetzt dabei Zoltun Kul zusammenzusetzen. Progresse halt immer mal zwischendurch und farme ansonsten Akt 1 oder helfe Bekannten im Koop, die grad erst in Inferno eingestiegen sind bzw. noch darunter sind.

Noch macht mir der Mix aus allem viel Spaß. Bashiok hat ja auch endlich selbst zugegeben, dass es am Ende ein wenig mau ist was die Beschäftigung der Spieler angeht und dass sie das halt unterschätzt haben. Ein Hoffnungsschimmer? Oder doch nur Hinhaltetaktik? Wer weiß, ich denk erstmal weiterhin positiv.^^



myadictivo schrieb:


> Hc steht zwar auch noch auf meiner spass-liste, allerdings sind die server so derb instabil, dass ich schon öfter mal >30sekunden standbild habe..auf HC sicher weniger lustig. aber ich bin ja schon froh, dass blizzard es hinbekommen hat die crashes zu fixen, die sie mit 1.03 irgendwann mal eingebaut hatten. war nämlich auch lustig endlich nen 5er buff zusammen zu haben..*zack* standbild, komische geräusche aus den boxen..spontaner rechner neustart..


Kann nicht am Spiel an sich liegen. Sowas hatte ich noch nie, weder einen Absturz noch solch lange Standbilder (oder überhaupt welche). Ich hab immer mal den "Gummibandeffekt", also laufe und werde dann unvermittelt an eine Stelle gesetzt wo ich vor 2 Sekunden war. Normale Laggs halt. Ansonsten läuft alles flüssig und seit Wochen sind auch die Server stabil. Bei mir zumindest.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Kann nicht am Spiel an sich liegen. Sowas hatte ich noch nie, weder einen Absturz noch solch lange Standbilder (oder überhaupt welche). Ich hab immer mal den "Gummibandeffekt", also laufe und werde dann unvermittelt an eine Stelle gesetzt wo ich vor 2 Sekunden war. Normale Laggs halt. Ansonsten läuft alles flüssig und seit Wochen sind auch die Server stabil. Bei mir zumindest.



natürlich kann es am spiel liegen, oder warum sollte es mit einem patch auftauchen und mit einem der folgenden wieder verschwieden (zumal in den patchnotes dann auch was stand "fixed game crash issues" oder so ähnlich).
und lag und co geht nicht nur mir mit meiner pobel dsl2k wlan verbindung so. bei kollegen lagts genauso stellenweise (16k). teilweise ist die map wie in d2 "schwarz", teilweise lauf ich nen paar meter, werde zurück geportet , laufe werde geportet. mit dem sorc bin ich öfter mitten in freier wildbahn stehn geblieben und konnte garnicht mehr laufen, mußte dann teleport machen.

das spiel läuft beim erstmaligen start/einstieg und mobkontakt extrem zeitverzögert. teilweise hab ich ewige standbilder kann nix mehr machen und click halt blind meine skills durch, in der hoffnung zu überleben. games die crahsen und die komplette party rausfliegt. (grade eben wieder gehabt) sind alles so sachen die ich auf SC noch durchgehen lasse, aber auf die ich in HC mit sicherheit keine lust hätte.


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Juli 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> das spiel läuft beim erstmaligen start/einstieg und mobkontakt extrem zeitverzögert. teilweise hab ich ewige standbilder kann nix mehr machen und click halt blind meine skills durch, in der hoffnung zu überleben. games die crahsen und die komplette party rausfliegt.


Wenns am Spiel an sich läge müsste ich sowas auch vermelden. Tu ich aber nicht, läuft alles technisch sauber und ich spiele unbeschwert und flüssig. Komisch, aber wahr.


----------



## myadictivo (6. Juli 2012)

tja..dann hast du halt glück. aber von sich sollte man halt auch nicht auf alle anderen schließen


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juli 2012)

Also ich werde in letzter Zeit öfter mal vom Server geschmissen. Also nicht aus dem Spiel selbst, sondern nur aus dem laufendem halt. Dachte erst das liegt an mir, hab aber festgestellt das es nicht an meiner Verbindung liegt.
Is halt ziemlich ärgerlich. Könnte Blizz ruhig mal so ändern das der Nephalem-Buff erhalten bleibt.

Er kann ja verschwinden wenn man die Quest, den Schwierigkeitsgrad oder die Skillung wechselt, aber doch bitte nich bei nem Verbindungsabbruch...

@ Fremder:

Hm naja Ich weiß das ich zu wenig Resi habe. Ca. 150 wie gesagt, HP hab ich auch nur ca. 25k. Aber ich hatte vorher einfach zu wenig DMG und sogar in Akt 1 Probleme.
Hatte auch meine 300-400 Resi und an die 40k HP, aber die Gegner gingen halt nich wirklich schnell genug down. Hab allerdings auch andere Skills gehabt als jetzt, könnte nochmal ein wenig am Equip basteln.
Ich habe mit SS nun um die 75k DMG, dass is sicherlich mehr als nötig, aber mir fehlt halt das Geld um mein Equip anständig abzustimmen ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (9. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab dann mal Akt 2 weiter gemacht ab der Quest Blut und Sand, da ich dort auf bessere Drops hoffte. Generell bin ich dort nur Onehit-Opfer, neue Gegenstände mit mehr Resi (aktuell ca. 150) kann ich mir ja nicht leisten, daher habe ich mich dann durch den kompletten restlichen Akt in öffentlichen Spielen durchgequält, da kann ich immerhin ein wenig Schaden machen, sterbe aber trotzdem ständig.


Soeben Belial Inferno solo down. Gestern Abend einige Male probiert, nicht wirklich Land gesehen. Verschiedene Builds probiert, manches verworfen, anderes für gut befunden. Letzten Endes dann doch gelassen und gedacht "Das wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern". Grad in der Mittagspause (krank geschrieben mit Kindern und die machen Mittagsschlaf) nochmal probiert. Die ersten Male wieder nur gestorben, aber ein paar Mal schon so ca. auf 30%, danach immer onehitten lassen von seinem Schlag oder einem Meteoreinschlag - also selbst schuld gewesen. Nun schlussendlich doch geschafft und damit der komplette 2. Akt clear. Völlig allein, ohne RMAH, ohne Milliarden Farmgold, mit ganz normalem Spiel- und Zeitaufwand.

Werte nochmal (Dämonenjäger):

- DpS ohne SS: 24,7k
- DpS mit SS: 49,4k bei 100% Krit (also nie^^)
- HP: 37k
- Resistenzen: ca. 300 overall
- Waffe: 2H-Armbrust 904 DpS
- Hauptskills: Hungriger Pfeil (Verschlingender Pfeil) sowie Elementarpfeil (Kugelblitz)
- Nebenskills: Salto, Smoke, Vorbereitung und Stachelfalle

Wie man sieht, kein Uberchar, nicht im Mindesten. Und trotzdem hab ich alles in A2 allein gepackt (auch kein Enrage gehabt), da ich nicht in öffentlichen Games spielen mag und von den Bekannten auf der FL am weitesten bin. Man darf nur nicht so schnell aufgeben, wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg. Hab eben rausgefunden, dass der so unscheinbar anmutende Kugelblitz sehr gut mit der Stachelfalle harmoniert und somit die Adds in P1 und 2 nie überhand nahmen. Splitterpfeil hab ich natürlich auch mal getestet, aber erschien mir nicht ganz so gut. P3 kommt der Kugelblitz auch gut zur Geltung weil Belial dann so eine große Hitbox hat und alle Blitze treffen.

Reppgold waren es alle Tries zusammengenommen ca. 150k. Hab jetzt noch gemütliche 2 Mille, starte also gut gepolstert in A3. Das hat frischen Auftrieb gegeben - der Fremde in A3 Inferno, hätte ich nicht für möglich gehalten, als ganz normaler Spieler eben. Warum ich den Sermon hier eigentlich wiedergebe? Nun, vielleicht ist das für den einen oder anderen ja ein kleiner Ansporn der Marke "Was der Spast da hingegimpt hat, das schaff ich doch auch".

P.S. Akt 2 ist so dreckig designt für Ranges, den werd ich mir mit dem Char nie wieder antun. x) Mal schauen wie es in A3 läuft und ob ich gleich geklatscht werd.^^ Farmen in A2 ist auch sinnlos, droppt noch größerer Mist als in A1. Da es sich dort aber angenehmer und schneller spielen lässt ist der eh sinnvoller. Farmruns werden also auch weiter bei Butcher & Co. stattfinden.


----------



## myadictivo (9. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> P.S. Akt 2 ist so dreckig designt für Ranges



haha..akt 2 vor 1.03..barbar (10k rüsse, ~700 resis, >25% block, loh und co) aus der stadt raus, zauberin ansprechen..wespe..tot..

DAS war ein spass


----------



## ohh (9. Juli 2012)

mille=tausend und nicht millionen, sry muss aber sein^^


----------



## Fremder123 (10. Juli 2012)

ohh schrieb:


> mille=tausend und nicht millionen, sry muss aber sein^^


Wie ich Klugscheißer liebe, die den falschen Mist aus dem offiziellen Forum nachquatschen. Wir sind in Deutschland oder sprechen zumindest diese Sprache, also Mille umgangssprachlich Millionen und Kilo tausend. Ein _Kilo_gramm = 1.000 Gramm. Ein _Kilo_byte = 1.0(24) Byte. Schon mal ein Millebyte gesehen? War so, ist so, bleibt so. Vielleicht bist Du zu jung und darum nur mit solchen Pseudoanglizismen aufgewachsen, aber es ändert trotzdem nix dran. Auch nicht, dass alle pseudocool "14kk" und solchen Unsinn als Preisangabe schreiben.

Sorry muss aber sein.


----------

